# How Do You Choose A Campground?



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

I remember someone saying they booked their sites online through a service - is this free or is there an annual charge?

How do you decide where to even go?!

What suggested resources can anyone give us? Should I order a book or check online for great RV sites?

We only camped with the OB in Oct and Nov last year and both campsites were organised rallies so we didn't have to do any of the 'leg work'! When we tent camped in the past, I just ordered the PA and NJ camping brochures from tourist information and chose the campsite that didn't charge for showers (with a family of 6, these things are important!!). I also only booked sites a couple of weeks before we went. As I understand it, sites with hook-ups get booked up pretty quickly so should we be looking to reserve at the moment?

Thanks for your input.

Ali


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I do all my reservations online. I have several, and I mean several, campsites bookmarked and I reserve online.

I have State Parks, National Parks, COE parks, as well as individual privately owned parks in my "favorites" and look through them to decide where I want to go.

I also use referral from my fellow Outbackers.

But almost all, probably 99%, of my reservations are done online directly with the park or through Reserve America or Reserve USA.

Mark


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

The best way is to ask here people in your area or get recommendations on places to go online.
You may also want to ask this question in http://www.rv.net/forums

Once I find a good campground, your next challenge is to find a good site and the definition of a good site changes depending on your needs and times of the year. This may be a bit extreme but for the campgrounds in our area, I have gone as far as taken pictures of every site on a Sunday afternoon after most everyone is gone. Next time I need to book, it is easy to remember.

We usually book at http://www.reserveusa.com

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mike2 said:


> The best way is to ask here people in your area or get recommendations on places to go online.
> You may also want to ask this question in http://www.rv.net/forums
> 
> Once I find a good campground, your next challenge is to find a good site and the definition of a good site changes depending on your needs and times of the year. This may be a bit extreme but for the campgrounds in our area, I have gone as far as taken pictures of every site on a Sunday afternoon after most everyone is gone. Next time I need to book, it is easy to remember.
> ...


Don't forget about Google Earth. This is a GREAT way to zoom in on a campground and find a spot that looks nice.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Since we prefer the park system we use http://www.reserveamerica.com/welcome.do for most everything. We decide where we want t go then use the maps to find a campground that is centrally located. We generally divide campgrounds into enroute and destination. For enroute camprounds we try to stay as close to the line of travel as possible.

Jared


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> Since we prefer the park system we use http://www.reserveamerica.com/welcome.do for most everything. We decide where we want t go then use the maps to find a campground that is centrally located. We generally divide campgrounds into enroute and destination. For enroute camprounds we try to stay as close to the line of travel as possible.
> 
> Jared


+1


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I own a book..._Colorado Campgrounds - the 100 Best and All the Rest_. Then I book on Reserve America.

Randy


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HI Ali,

I tend to use this site PA campground owners association

It is still hit or miss as far as how nice they are, but it is a good resource.

Otherwise, it is by word of mouth.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

word of mouth or posts on Outbackers


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I just go wherever Crawfish and Campingnut tell me to go....There haven't let me down yet


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The DW actually buys books to see what has the attractions we want and find out where the campgrounds are.

This means there is water (prefer river), there are hiking trails and they tend to be a long way from anything called civilization. Then she packs lunches and jumps in the car for a look see. We normally camp within 4 hours from home and she seems to have had no problem going that far to have a sandwich and check out a campground. We found our favorite campground that way.

We have also just driven till tired then stopped some place to sleep but that is not camping.

We use reserveusa to book on line when we can and we know when we want to be there. Often it is just a situation where it looks like a good weekend and we just go.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I use Trailer Life Directory to find our campsites when I'm traveling to places I've not been before. I buy one every other year (not very much changes in two years - so far in my experience.) Being a Good Sam member, I can order it in the fall, and it will arrive before Christmas - for about $15.00 (member's rate). They're about $20-$25 in book stores and RV supply stores.

Most every year about this time, I sit down at the computer with Microsoft Streets and Trips, and a recent copy of Trailer Life Directory. I then plan out each day, and use the TL Directory to find a campground. I prefer to make reservations on-line, but if I cannot, the directory has the phone numbers - and a lot have toll free numbers.

We've camped from Maine to Idaho, and Michigan to New Mexico, and this has always worked well for us. I've only been disappointed in a couple campgrounds, based on the TL Directory ratings. Plus the directory gives directions to the place, lists amenities and nearby attractions, hookup info. and site sizes, and a lot of other stuff (RV Repair shops, too).

Last year we had great campgrounds (except one in Challis, Idaho) all the way from Illinois to Glacier NP, to Boise Idaho, to Arches NP (Utah), and then back home across Colorado, Kansas, and Missouri.

I'll soon be making plans for our 2007 vacation. Erica will be 12, so it's just the right time to visit Disney World, and perhaps stop off for a few days in Great Smokey Mountain NP. Maybe the Everglades? Who knows? It's only time and money!

Just my $.03 cents (with inflation, two cents ain't what it used to be).

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> This means there is water (prefer river), there are hiking trails and they tend to be a long way from anything called civilization.


All of the above + dog-friendly (and some where at the CG where we can take the dogs to run off leash without disturbing other campers or, preferably, encountering other camper dogs we don't know.)

We had good luck this summer (1st summer with the TT and NOT wilderness camping)...yeah, we were a little skeptical), by searching the TrailerLife RV book & the web for CGs that "look good". That included all of the items CamperAndy lists, & dog friendly, & less than 1/2 of the sites being seasonal but DID NOT have all kinds of organized activities. We don't have 2-legged kids so don't need to keep them occupied and the combination with "fewer seasonals" seemed to end up with more "uncivilized" grounds. We also looked for what info the CG Onwer chose to highlight about their CG. The Adirondack CG we stayed at (pulled from the book & sight unseen) posted a great deal about their bird population. WOW! Then I called and talked to the owner and learned more about the place, the people, the "flavor", and how the owners had come to be ...well...owners. Sounded like a great combo...and it was! If we go back up there....THAT's where we'll stay!

Hadn't thought of also using GoogleEarth....EXCELLENT idea!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> HI Ali,
> 
> I tend to use this site PA campground owners association
> 
> ...


Same as Steve
But also use as refrence 
rvpark and reviews
RV Park Hunter

Don


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I usually stay at State Parks so do a web search on which ever state DNR. Usually they will allow you to reserve sites some where. I also have searched on some the areas I'm interested in going to and looked for campgrounds. I have made some bad choices before, so it is good to ask around for recomedations. I reserve spots when I am traveling far, it usually cost $5 extra to reserve a spot, so it's well worth the extra price to make sure you have a spot. I have went out a couple of times and had to turn around and go home again because there is no spots openned. Usually most campgrounds, public or private anymore will allow you to reserve a spot.

Another spot you can find campgrounds is on Microsoft Streets and Trips. At least its a starting place. Another good website is http://www.freecampgrounds.com/. I also like to explore. if I'm in a new area, I will often visit campgrounds in the area to see if there is any I like. Above all, have fun exploring new areas.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I ask people, I carry a note book in the fiver and when ever we meet people and get talking at camp grounds I ask where they have been and what they liked. Word of mouth is the best, people will tell you lots of things that the books won't.
Listen and learn!

Steve


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I use every thing I can word of mouth, books and maps and Sunday drives. Reserve America is good for the State and Federal campgrounds but I don't think their campground info is very accurate, I have seen were they say 24" max trailer and when I get there I walk around and measure sites and have found sites as long as 80' and they say 24' max and I'm not talking about 1 or 2 sites but a bunch of them. I don't know who does the measuring but they use the 24' max a lot.

We have freelanced it was well just took off and stayed at campgrounds we find on the way. Now I did this with my Tent trailer but a little afraid to try it with the Outback. We did this in Or, WA and Id and never had a problem getting a campsite just made sure we were pulling into a campground early in the afternoon at a first come first server campground. We had more fun doing this and stayed at a lot of great places.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

If we can, we try to make a trip to a new site during the winter to check it out and find the best campsite. (Makes for a good winter blah break.) Then we will reserve it either on the state park websites or reserve america.

We usually find new sites by word of mouth.

Have found that we usually do not like private campgrounds near an interstate as they usually are like a parking lot. In one case a five star rating had sites so small that we could not put up the awning without hitting the next sites slideout.

We have yet to stay st a "resort" type campground, but I understand most of them are pretty good.

We have not been happy with "Wood...." , the descriptions do not match the sites.









You will find that one person's ideal site might not be yours, because each camper has their own agenda.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow, thank you so much for all these great suggestions and recommendations.

I tend to agree that word of mouth is the best and I've been checking on the 'good campsites' forum here for ideas. There just seem to be so many options, we felt like we were aimlessly wandering in the dark!

I'll be bookmarking all the reservation and search sites suggested.

Thanks again, Ali


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

We decide where we want to visit - We have a list of EVERYTHING we want to see in the USA (You would think we made this list in the 60's







)

I google the place plus "campground" and see what comes up...

I check my books - use a Good Sams book and a Frommers to check their ratings...

I search this forum to see whats said (good/bad)....

I search rv.net to see whats said....

I check out the websites again and then pull out my credit card and get it reserved online or make a phone call










So far my system has worked well for us. Have not been disappointed yet and have been pleasantly surprised that some are even better than we thought!!

In the huge scheme of things, its about 30 bucks and one night - if its awful, its a memory and we would find another place. Nothing to get worked up about or loose that much sleep about - its all part of the journey


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Books then re-search online thanks Al Gore for the internet.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

We book through KOA online. They have a mapping route that highlights all the KOA's along whatever route you plan out. Very informative and easy to use

Scott


----------

